# General Chat > General Discussion >  Why Maldives is awarded by World Travel Awards ?

## rajnish

The stars of the travel industry in the Indian Ocean would descend upon the beautiful jewel island in the Maldives on the 12th of May 2013 for the World Travel Awards Indian Ocean Gala Ceremony. With over 58 winners of different categories to be presented on the night, Paradise Island Resort & Spa is undoubtedly an excellent choice for such an event..Read the complete story here.

----------


## GFI

Because Maldives is one of the most beautiful country in Asia and it has lots of beautiful places and its beaches are its main attraction because of its crystal blue water, scuba diving activities, snorkeling etc.

----------


## Osoznanno

This post isveryinformative.Thank you!

----------


## fadi

Maldives is a smallest Island country in Asia but it has lots of beautiful places and its beaches are main attraction that’s why peoples visit every year in a huge numbers.

----------


## jacobngo

Maldives, the sunny side of life is blessed with magical and breathtaking displays of sunshine for the better part of a year. Similar to tropical countries, the Maldives enjoys a dry and wet season.  Conveniently, the hot and humid weather is complemented with cooling sea breezes and periodic rain.

The dry season or the Northeast Monsoon locally known as “Iruvai” continues from January to March. While the wet season or the Southwest Monsoon locally known as “Hulhangu” progress from Mid-May to November. Traditionally the natives used a calendar called “nakaiy” to identify weather developments.

----------

